# Font Size



## staythecourse (May 11, 2008)

I would like to have my computer automatically boot up with large font size. Specifically, I would like to read PB posts without manually adjusting the font size. Which of you know how to have this happen?

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 11, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> I would like to have my computer automatically boot up with large font size. Specifically, I would like to read PB posts without manually adjusting the font size. Which of you know how to have this happen?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bryan



Not sure if you have XP or Vista but you can set font size by going to Display Options, choosing Appearance, and setting your system font from there.


----------

